# Info on Johnny Farrell clubs



## unicycle30 (Jan 30, 2009)

I'm new to golf so before I went out and spent a ton on clubs before I knew if golf was for me, I dug through my parents garage and pulled out an old set of clubs that they don't remember where it came from. The irons are Johnny Farrell Custom Bilt irons 2-88/. The woods are Wilson Sam Snead "Blue Ridge Model" made of wood. I've tried to research them and haven't found much; Wilson has made Johnny Farrell clubs but these don't have any Wilson markings. So, I was wondering if anyone new anything about these clubs; *About what year they might be, maybe how much they are worth, how good were they in their day?*Thanks


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

unicycle30 said:


> I'm new to golf so before I went out and spent a ton on clubs before I knew if golf was for me, I dug through my parents garage and pulled out an old set of clubs that they don't remember where it came from. The irons are Johnny Farrell Custom Bilt irons 2-88/. The woods are Wilson Sam Snead "Blue Ridge Model" made of wood. I've tried to research them and haven't found much; Wilson has made Johnny Farrell clubs but these don't have any Wilson markings. So, I was wondering if anyone new anything about these clubs; *About what year they might be, maybe how much they are worth, how good were they in their day?*Thanks


Farrell was a great player from the 20's and 30's who has mostly been ignored due to Bobby Jones' celebrity during the same period. But as to what era the clubs are from... I have no idea, sorry.:dunno:


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

A picture would help. Was there a name brand on the clubs?


----------

